# Welches Betriebssystem für ältere Rechner



## my_gen3 (11. Januar 2013)

*Welches Betriebssystem für ältere Rechner*

Kann mit jemand für einen älteren Rechner eine Linux Dist. empfehlen? Der Gute ist jetzt 10 Jahre alt und dient lediglich als Notfall- Ersatz. 
Ist ein Athlon XP2100 mit 512 MB RAM der in beschriebenem Notfall lediglich zum Surfen und ggf. als DVD Player genutzt wird. Möchte XP nun ersetzen aber eben nicht in neue Windows Software investieren. Macht bei der Leistung auch keinen Sinn - Hardware aufrüsten kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## Jimini (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für ältere Rechner*

Probiere es mal mit Xubuntu. Das ist sehr schlank - wenn es trotzdem eng werden sollte, kannst du es mal mit ein bisschen mehr RAM versuchen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## OC-Domi (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für ältere Rechner*

Xubuntu wird auf 512mb ram laufen.

Je nach deinem Wissensstand kannst du natürlich auch Debian benutzen. wobei Ubuntu auch mein Favorit ist 

mfg Dominik


----------



## blackout24 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für ältere Rechner*

Gibt auch Linux Mint (was auf Ubuntu basiert) als XFCE Edition. Frage mich, wo dann am ende der Unterschied zu Xubuntu ist. Kannst ja beide mal in einer VM austesten. XFCE als Desktop ist jedenfalls eine gute Wahl bei dem Rechner und Ubuntu als Basis garantiert, dass es relativ einfach zu Bedienen und Warten ist.


----------



## Arkangelsk (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für ältere Rechner*

Debian wäre jetzt auch meine Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Jimini (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für ältere Rechner*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Gibt auch Linux Mint (was auf Ubuntu basiert) als XFCE Edition. Frage mich, wo dann am ende der Unterschied zu Xubuntu ist. Kannst ja beide mal in einer VM austesten. XFCE als Desktop ist jedenfalls eine gute Wahl bei dem Rechner und Ubuntu als Basis garantiert, dass es relativ einfach zu Bedienen und Warten ist.


 Wahrscheinlich liegt der Unterschied in der mitgelieferten Software und stärkeren Vereinfachung begründet. Ubuntu installiert unfreies Zeug bespielsweise nicht von allein, Mint ist da ein bisschen "ideologiefreier".

@ Topic: du könntest natürlich auch ein System völlig ohne GUI aufsetzen - als Browser nimmst du dann links, für Mails mutt, als IRC-Client irssi und für ICQ ysmICQ. Das läuft dann auch mit deutlich geringeren Anforderungen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für ältere Rechner*

Und als Dateibrowser dann ranger. Den benutz ich z.B. anstelle eines GUI Dateibrowser auch wenn ich sonst eher GUI Programme benutze aber wenn man sich an den gewöhnt hat ist man super schnell unterwegs damit. Macht sogar Dateivorschau in dem Terminal von Textdateien und sogar von Bildern in ASCII Form.


----------



## Solarius (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für ältere Rechner*



my_gen3 schrieb:


> Kann mit jemand für einen älteren Rechner eine Linux Dist. empfehlen? Der Gute ist jetzt 10 Jahre alt und dient lediglich als Notfall- Ersatz.
> Ist ein Athlon XP2100 mit 512 MB RAM der in beschriebenem Notfall lediglich zum Surfen und ggf. als DVD Player genutzt wird. Möchte XP nun ersetzen aber eben nicht in neue Windows Software investieren. Macht bei der Leistung auch keinen Sinn - Hardware aufrüsten kommt nicht in Frage.


VectorLinux gibt eine light-Version heraus.  Ein Pentium 3 und 128 MB Ram reichen angeblich:
Vector Linux 7.0 Light released — VectorLinux.com
Möglicherweise läuft auf deinem Computer aber auch die Standardversion, falls die sich da nicht verschrieben haben:
VectorLinux 7.0 Standard Edition — VectorLinux.com

Du kannst dieses Linux als Life-CD testen. Dann weißt du, ob es dir gefällt. 


Auch von Semplice-Linux gibt es eine Life-CD. Systemvoraussetzungen sind angeblich ein 486-Prozessor  und  384 MB Ram. 
Discover | Semplice Linux

Ich hatte diese Linuxe vor längerer Zeit mal ausprobiert. Und auch installiert. Allerdings nicht auf so einem kleinen Computer.  Wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere, dann war es bei beiden Linuxen hilfreich/notwendig vor der Installation die Festplatte richtig zu partitionieren. Weißt du wie man das macht? Hilfreich ist dabei zum Beispiel Parted Magic:
Parted Magic, Download bei heise

Schon mal Puppy ausprobiert?
Download Puppy


Ergänzung:
Windows XP wird noch eine  Weile mit Updates versorgt. Solange würde ich es  behalten. Wenn du es neu installierst, dann ist es auch wieder richtig schnell.


----------



## my_gen3 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für ältere Rechner*

Danke schon mal für die vielen Tipps - da ich mit den unterschiedlichen Distr. kaum Erfahrung/Überblick habe, weiß ich jetzt schon welche ich mir näher angucken werde.
XP wird auch bis Anfang 2014, also so lange wie es Updates gibt, noch drauf bleiben. Die Geschwindigkeit usw. sind für den Anwendungszweck ja vollkommen ausreichend. Ich mache mir halt nur Gedanken, was nach dem 8.4.14 kommt - die paar sachen, die die Kiste macht, muss sie auch zuverlässig machen


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für ältere Rechner*

Wenn du nur Windows gewöhnt bist könnte auch ein Linux mit MATE was für dich sein.


----------



## th_fn_styles (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für ältere Rechner*

Als Alternative zu Xubuntu kann ich auch Lubuntu empfehlen; bestens geeignet für Systeme mit eher niedriger RAM-Ausstattung. Wird demnächst auch XP auf Vadderns altem HP NX7300 ersetzen (Celeron 440/ 1 GB RAM). Die Live-CD  lief schon sehr gut.


----------



## uk3k (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für ältere Rechner*

Kanotix 2007 RC6!

Basiert auf Debian, untersützt OutOfTheBox so ziemlich sämtliche Hardware die bis 2007 auf dem Markt war und ist sehr schlank. Habs zuletzt mit 128MB RAM auf meinem AMD K6-2 500MHz laufen gehabt 

mfg


----------

